# Ndudi Ebi



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Honestly, this guy should be playiing a lot more, im not saying flip is doing something wrong, ebi is doing something wrong. i sware i saw him eating popcorn on the bench against the sonics. he doesnt have the mind set to become a good player. I watch quincy lewis on the bench and he enjoys it and is ready to go in at anytime. This is the reason why madsen plays.

can i have your take on the situation?


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

i'll tell you why sheefo...i saw the same game you did. though it's way too early to determine if it's the truth or not, ebi is another version of all those high school players that come out early and don't amount to anything. nobody expected him to be the next kg or kobe, but this is a classic version of why kids should go on to college before turning pro.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Still think Ebi is as good as Josh Howard? You guys will have to
wait about 2-3 more years before Ebi will be of any use to you.
At that time he may be a player and then maybe he won't.

With Dirk out the Mavs would have lost to the Wolves without the
performance of Josh Howard. I had a little disagreement right
after the draft with a Wolves fan who assured me that Ebi was
a much better player than Howard. I don't think that will ever be
the case but for sure you will not know how good Ebi is until he
has a few years under his belt.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Still think Ebi is as good as Josh Howard? You guys will have to
> wait about 2-3 more years before Ebi will be of any use to you.
> At that time he may be a player and then maybe he won't.
> ...



I was shocked that Howard fell into McHale's lap, and appalled that we would pass on a ready-to-play guy like Howard who fit a need so well.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I was shocked that Howard fell into McHale's lap, and appalled that we would pass on a ready-to-play guy like Howard who fit a need so well.


yeah I was mad at that one also, it didn't seem like the Wolves were doing anything consructive. If they were going to waste the pick, they should have traded it.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

i agree that he should play more often


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

on draft day, the 3 players i wanted to see drafted by thwe wolves were troy bell, carlos delfino, or josh howard. if the wolves would have drafted howard, we would have tremendous depth. in the sac kings game, everyone who was dressed played but ebi. what we needed was a player that could come in and play right away. i guess mchale thought he would be like a trophy catching dust on the bench. i dont know why howard wasnt a top 15 pick. dontaye jones was and they were both in the ACC and howard won ACC player of the year.
anywayz ebi doesnt look as athletic as i thought. even if he sits and collects dust on the bench, he should be able to get some boards and blocks when he is in the game.
hopefully this guy will prove me wrong in 3 years or so when his contract is up. the wolves do have a great history of wasting picks, the last one was will avery, obviously a horrible pick


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

I believe the logic behind Flip and McHale's move was that they knew, or assumed, that Ebi would have been a top 10 pick if he had gone to college ball, so by drafting him right now we'd have a pick who would have not been in our reaches because we'd not be in the lottery...hopefully.

As of right now, we have no playing time for a bunch of rookies, though Mcleod is an exception due to T-Hud's injury, but we are going for the Championship and we've got all the pieces needed for a serious run at the title...a project like Ebi is risky but I see the logic behind this and if I were to grade the Wolves on drafting Ebi, I'd give them a B-. 

Oh yeah, does anybody remember Rickert?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KG_And1</b>!
> I believe the logic behind Flip and McHale's move was that they knew, or assumed, that Ebi would have been a top 10 pick if he had gone to college ball, so by drafting him right now we'd have a pick who would have not been in our reaches because we'd not be in the lottery...hopefully.
> 
> As of right now, we have no playing time for a bunch of rookies, though Mcleod is an exception due to T-Hud's injury, but we are going for the Championship and we've got all the pieces needed for a serious run at the title...a project like Ebi is risky but I see the logic behind this and if I were to grade the Wolves on drafting Ebi, I'd give them a B-.
> ...


I agree about Ebi. If he develops good, it's definitely going to be looked back upon as a steal.

Rickert went to Europe, didn't he? He should have stayed in college. He is a good player and could do the Wolves well, but not at this point. He needs to bulk up.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

how bout that windmill lay-up he pulled on cristaian leightner on friday against the wizards. i was going crazy, he might be something in 4 years


----------

